# Colonoscopy follow up visits???



## AR2728 (Jun 17, 2011)

The general surgeon performed colonscopy and excision of thrombosed hemorrhoid. Colonoscopy carries no global period, however the hemorrhoid excision does. The physician has the patient come back in a week to follow up and discuss results. Would it be appropriate to bill an established level of care with modifier 24 for the discussion of colonscopy results/diagnosis and treatment (fiber)? 

My surgeon is adamant that because he is addressing issues not related to the just the hemorrhoids, a level should be billed for-say-spastic redundant colon.


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, it is ok to have this visit for discussion, as long as there is medical necessity (findings during the scope) You won't need the 24. No modifier is necessary as there is no global period. Not all things can be discussed right after the procedure, due to time constraints, or if you are waiting on path.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm confused why you won't need the 24 modifier? The patient is still in the global for the hemorrhoidectomy.


----------



## Anita Johnson (Jun 23, 2011)

*24 modifier*

You will need the "24" and I agree that a separate E/M can be coded for colonoscopy result discussion. Good luck.


----------

